# New in Calgary



## Dieselbenz1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello well newly retired in Calgary with lots of time so been rebuilding diesel engines and restoring cars. I have limited space so its not possible to own the equipment I would like to. My background includes limited metal casting and auto body mig welding and panel shaping. I always seem to have a need for some lathe work but can't seem to find a small shop any more. I also have a need for brazing from time to time. Just looking to help support someone who doesn't mind taking on small projects from time to time.


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome! Lots of help to be found, i am willing if its small enough for my tiny shop


----------



## Alexander (Feb 12, 2018)

What kind of diesel engines are you working on?


----------



## Dieselbenz1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi thanks for the replies, I have owned mostly mercedes from the 50s to 99. I have worked in euro shops part time again mostly mercedes so having lots of the specialty tools but always need more. My current project is a 87 om603 engine 6 cylinder indirect diesel injection. The head has a crack so in the process of sourcing another head. Lots of leaks so Rather than purching new hubs or using speedi sleeves both which add up quickly I'm hoping to turn down the rotating shafts and resizing the seals. The prechambers will need some media blasting and likely turning to maintain a tight seal. Oil lines and such I need to have some AN fittings braized on. Thats all I currently know but likey as I break things more will come along.


----------

